# Rubbing face into grass



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My malts do this all the time: They find something gross in the grass, like a dead bug or something, then proceed to rub each side of their mouth on it, kinda like they're wiping the sides of their mouths. :wacko1: 

Why do they do this? I've seen other dogs do it at the dog park and it's always something gross they've discovered. :new_shocked: 

Someone please enlighten me!! :bysmilie:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooh mine too! Great thread :thumbsup: , I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

My Motley does this as well. He will even roll all in it if I can't catch him fast enough! LOL And it is ALWAYS something disgusting.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

a lot of people seem to think the dog wants to get the smell on them. However, I've been told that the dog is actually marking whatever he's found by rubbing it's face and body on it.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Scarlett loves to rub on dead worms.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ah, yes. You'd think they would behave more foofy-like being a gorgeous white dog, wouldn't you? LOL

London didn't start rubbing on things she smells until a couple of months ago...I'm not sure why now.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Worms, dead bugs. Yup, Maggie and Trixie will rub themselves on it. Gotta watch them close


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Funny, Ollie has not done this nearly as much this year as he did last year (he turns 3 in September).

I read once that wild dogs (wolves, etc) often roll in smelly things so that their own scent is masked...they are hunters and need to hide their own scent when sneaking up on prey.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 15 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805528


> I read once that wild dogs (wolves, etc) often roll in smelly things so that their own scent is masked...they are hunters and need to hide their own scent when sneaking up on prey.[/B]


bwhahaha i love the image of our ferocious little "hunters" sneaking up on their prey :biggrin: 

paddy doesn't really do this, but he'll sometimes go crazy rolling around outside wiggling his whole body on the grass (but he does this inside too). i'll check next time to see if there are gross dead bugs there.. ech


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm...Casanova only rubs his face on sand at the beach. And then he eats it. Is he trying to blend into the scent of the beach?


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 15 2009, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805550


> Hmmm...Casanova only rubs his face on sand at the beach. And then he eats it. Is he trying to blend into the scent of the beach?[/B]



Fred does this just about every time he goes out--it seems the hotter the weather the more he rolls all over in a spot--then shakes himself and runs around like a crazy man--I wondered if there was some cat pee,ugh, or mess but there seems to be nothing in the spot--he seems to do this in one certain large area--who knows--I guess he smells something there, but when I pick him up, HE doesn't have an odor--thank goodness!!!


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

the explanation about masking their own scent makes sense.. Tesla comes in from playing in the yard with his face smelling like something died on it! :yucky:


----------

